# Good Recipe for Turnip Greens



## AJ35

I tried Turnip Greens at the Cracker Barrel for the first time and loved them. I could have sucked down a gallon. Anyone have a good recipe for them?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I bring mine from the garden to the sink and wash them good in cold water. I make sure all the dirt is off them. I then take out the major stems if needed. Then put them in a big pot and boil them until they boil down. I then add just a little baking soda. It will cause it to boil up. (Don't ask me why I do this. My mama does it so I do to.) I then put them in freezer bags to freeze with just a little of the liquid. 

When I want ot eat some I grab a pack and heat them up in a frying pan with a little bacon grease. Any kind of oil will work, but pork fat drippings is the best. Season to taste. Enjoy.


Darin


----------



## wdbrand

http://www.squidoo.com/the-wonder-of-baking-soda


----------



## BigDaddy

Add a Hamhock to em...and use vinegar when you eat em


----------



## AJ35

My mouth is watering already. Thanks guys, I will be sure to try it!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I put sugar and vinegar on mine when I eat them. 

Darin


----------



## sprtsracer

I always fry up some bacon, crumble it, and add it to the greens. Then, I add a pinch or two (or more) of red pepper flakes to the greens, as well as some apple cider vinegar that I have boiled with whole, dried hot peppers and bottled! Yummy! Start with LOTS of greens, however, because they cook up and shrink a BUNCH!!!


----------



## FishingFreak

My Greens!

4 lbs cleaned and chopped - Turnip Greens
1/2lb Bacon
1 LARGE Red Onion
4 Table Spoons Minced Garlic
4 Table Spoons Butter (split it with olive oil if you want)
2 Glass Bottles (24oz) Budweiser (or equivalent) 
1 Box Chicken Broth (or home made)
2 Tablespoons black pepper
2 Tablespoons Red Pepper Flakes

Start by chopping bacon into chunks (sliced cut into 1inch pcs) and quickly brown it up, add the garlic and onion along with the butter/olive oil and red pepper flakes. Saute till bacon is nearing its crispy stage!
Pile/Force all 4lbs of greens into the pan, add the beer (feel free to drink a few while waiting), cover and wait about 8minutes for them to start wilting pull the lid and pour in the chicken broth. Set to Medium-Low and let them simmer for about an hour, keeping an eye on them, adding more broth as needed, keep away from water if you can! Add more before water!

Serve with a cheap hot sauce for the vinegar effect and an added kick. 

I usually make this about 3 times during the summer. 

Matt


----------



## flathead

Fry up half a dozen bacon strips crispy in a 14" black iron skillet,chop, and set aside.Leave bacon grease in skillet,then fry up 2 or 3 - 1/4" thick strips of fat back and set them aside.Add greens and fry on medium heat,add bacon bits,salt & pepper to taste,sprinkle apple cider vinegar to taste.Don't overcook.


----------



## wdbrand

Question here flathead. Dooze you pull da bacon aside and fry up an egg fer a samich and then puts da rest in da icebox to chill or does you dumps da whole mess on yo compost pile hot? How do da compost pile laks da vineger?


----------



## flathead

WD,I has told ya a thousand times....and knowin' yer mind has been pickled by damson juice and cluttered by porn.......I'll told ya once more......ya dunt puts no meat nor dairy products in a compost pile.Now,goes 'n biles ya up some good ole snotty okree fer supper. 

And whilst yer at it why dunt ya splain why ya ain't put up no apple butter recipe.It's bin fo days since ya put dis on da board an ya bin jackin' yer jaws all over da net since : 


> Will do finger.I'll put up a post soon as I get a chance.


----------

